

Wikipedia Server Layout Diagrams - wave
http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Server_layout_diagrams

======
yannis
I always thought that they ran on hamster power
[http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Phodopus_sungorus_-
_H...](http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Phodopus_sungorus_-
_Hamsterkraftwerk.jpg)

